# meet



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

wheres the thread about the swansea meet gone 15th july


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm guessing it got pulled as the OP was in effect advertising his valeting business with the thread.


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh i see so r we on or not ???????????


----------



## ChazBEmodified (Nov 23, 2008)

Message me for details if you like

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?k0ws3b
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

I didn't even realise there was a meet lol.

Anyone want to PM me the details? 

You going Huw?


----------



## ChazBEmodified (Nov 23, 2008)

Messages sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

mejinks said:


> I didn't even realise there was a meet lol.
> 
> Anyone want to PM me the details?
> 
> You going Huw?


Not sure yet Mark. Builders are supposed to be coming in Tuesday for a few days so depends on what progress they make. If you've not had the details sent, I can forward them on to you.


----------



## ChazBEmodified (Nov 23, 2008)

You guys coming?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

I'll be there. Nagging wife permitting lol.

If you are coming Huw, do you want a lift?


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

who's going en


----------



## ChazBEmodified (Nov 23, 2008)

Me, lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChazBEmodified (Nov 23, 2008)

We got 33 going on Facebook event, plus forum members and another 2 clubs say they are going 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eaglepete (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi.:wave:



How do you find the facebook page - is this a local page or DW page ? 

Cheers

Pete


----------

